# does anyone know what the life is of a 400 watt  bulb?



## tallslim (Oct 10, 2006)

whats the average life for a 400 watt hps hortilux bulb.


----------



## fugly (Oct 10, 2006)

55,000 initial lumens. 24,000 hour life-span. For use in both vertical and horizontal fixtures. For use with 400W high pressure sodium ballasts only. The Hortilux HPS lamp provides an enhanced spectrum in the blue, green, red and orange spectrums, which promotes vigorous plant growth. It has a higher lumen output than standard bulbs.


----------



## tallslim (Oct 11, 2006)

fugly, did you cut and paste this reply


----------



## fugly (Oct 11, 2006)

yep


----------



## Hick (Oct 11, 2006)

heay "tall'nall"...I've found it most often recommended to replace hid bulbs on a yearly basis. The *DO* degrade in intensity over time.


----------



## smokinrav (Oct 12, 2006)

I agree, especially with the price of a Sylvania 400 HPS bulb only $20 at the local mega hardware retailer


----------

